# Entradas y Salidas Balanceadas



## Vitruvio (Mar 7, 2011)

Que tal colegas del Audio de baja señal (escribo sin tildes hoy...).
Disponiendome a relizar un amplificador para bajo de bosillo (solo auriculares), busco un poco de informacion sobre voltajes de salidas diferenciales y encuentro esto que es una joya en mi concepto y quiero compartir con ustedes.

http://html.rincondelvago.com/sonido_circuitos-activos-de-entrada-y-salida-balanceadas.html

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 7, 2011)

Es buen resumen, no es nuevo y se conoce desde hace muchos años, de echo el conector canón se desarrollo para este tipo de entradas, solo utilzadas en microfonos de muy alta gama debido a las caracteristicas del mismo y del transformador que lleva que es de muy elevada calidad y por lo tanto de precio muy elevado, pero siempre se sabe que las mejoras no van linealmente con los precios si no en un factor exponencial, 

No lo lei completo pero para empezar para quien noconocia sobre el tema es un interesante punto de partida


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 7, 2011)

*Acá* otro pequeño aporte sobre Lineas Balanceadas.

Saludos!


----------

